

How to find small start ups for Investment - nagarch

Anyone have some knowledge on finding small companies/web apps/start ups to buy/invest
======
JamesPeterson
I'd recommend hooking up with a local angels syndicate, so that diversify the
risk. Also, bigger pockets (ie across the whole syndicate rather than just one
angel) attracts better investment opportunities.

Have a look at Gust.com to see if anyone is in your area.

------
rmATinnovafy
This community is one good place. Start having email conversations with the
members. Best way to network.

In fact, start by sending me an email.

rm at innovafy dot com

~~~
nagarch
hello thanks for your comment i will mail you

------
middleman90
You can try here <http://angel.co/>

~~~
nagarch
Thank you so much. It has quite good info

